# Kürzen von Mangrovenholz



## Anja W. (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo liebe Aquarianer und Terrarienbesitzer,

ich brauche mal einen Tipp. Hat jemand schonmal dieses "Mangrovenholz" bearbeitet, was es für Aquarien bzw. Terrarien gibt? Das ist ja tierisch schwer und dicht. Ich müsste ein Stück an einer Seite gerade bekommen und überlege, ob ich dazu die elektrische Kappsäge nehme oder die Schleifmaschine. Mir wäre die Säge lieber, da es mit Sicherheit gerader wird, aber ich möchte es nicht ausprobieren und mir ggf. damit das ganze Stück versauen, wenn ich nicht durchkomme.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Anja,
ich säge grünes Holz, als auch trockenes Weichholz oder Hartholz per Hand. Ich würde für diesen Fall eine der "japanischen Gartensägen" benutzen (ich bin jetzt nach gut 10 Jahren beim zweiten Modell, weil es für das erstere keine Ersatzsägeblätter mehr gab). Im Baumarkt hängt ein Gardena-Modell herum - selbst für mich etwas zu groß, und mittelmäßig.
Du findest viele Anbieter dafür im Internet. Für Deine Zwecke ist es ein Trapez-Sägeblatt mit feiner Zahnung (es gibt ganz billige Modelle ohne Angabe, und dann Modelle, wo man zwei verschiedene Sägeblätter zur Auswahl hat). Die Preise sind zweistellig, und ich benutze meine Säge sehr viel im Garten als auch in der Werkstatt. Man kann damit sehr präzise, und dank des geringen Kraftaufwands sehr lange damit arbeiten. Wenn man die "Zugtechnik" erst mal verinnerlicht hat, bekommt man auch sehr bald ein Gefühl dafür, wie die Säge für das gerade bearbeitete Holz am besten arbeitet. Die Standzeiten der Sägeblätter finde ich beachtlich - meistens habe ich das Sägeblatt im Garten ruiniert.


----------



## Anja W. (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Rolf,

danke für Deine Tipps!
Eine Japanische Säge habe ich auch. Das Modell "trage" ich schon immer mit mir rum. Sprich, es liegt im Auto, da ich es im Garten, in der Werkstatt, im Haus und im Wochenendhaus, überall einsetzte. Wirklich klasse, das Teil!
Ich denke nur, dass ich mit einer Handsäge bei diesem Holz gar nix erreichen werde. An der Stirnseite sieht es aus wie ein Stein. Man sieht keine Maserung. Auch vom Gewicht erinnert es eher an ein Fossil als an Holz. Aus diesem Grund kam ich ja schon auf die Idee, es zu schleifen.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2019)

Hi Anja,

"Mangrovenwurzeln" der Aquaristik lassen sich recht problemlos sägen, hab ich in meinen 30 Jahren Aquaristik auch schon oft gemacht

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank,

eben habe ich meine Super-Metabo-Kappsäge da durchgezogen. Funktionierte prima, keine Probleme, wie Du schon sagtest. Das ist echt ein interessantes Holz: außen sieht es fast "weich" aus, aber die Sägefläche ist völlig glatt und glänzend.

Viele Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wachtlerhof (8. Mai 2019)

Für dieses Holz nehm ich immer die elektrische Säbelsäge/Fuchsschwanz. Spann das Holzstück in den Schraubstock ein, da hält es super und dann kann man lustig drauf los sägen.


----------

